# Shunt medir corriente



## fernandob (Ene 3, 2011)

hola ,les cuento un temita, por si no lo sabian.

ayer queria hacerme un shunt para medir corriente , tenia que medir unso consumos de unas baterias , pues comence con un pedazo de cable .
la idea era justarlo para que me de 10mohms asi tengo :
cada 10 mVCC >> 1 amper 
como veran quiero medir corrientes de varios amperes y cualquier tester hasta el mas barato tiene en la escala de CC 200mV.

bueno, la cosa se ponia facil pero el cable era un poco incha tenin que ver donde lo ponia, ademas queria poder puentear el shunt ........bueno, de casualidad pense en unsar una llave termica unipolar para manejar, ademas me parecia piola lso bornes.......pero en seguida me dio olor a algo :
una llave termica tiene adentro unas "cositas" , un bimetal, una bobinita.......
y me dije : 
y si me da algo util ???
asi que probe y resulto buenisimo:
una termica de 16 amper me daba una resistencia de unos 8 mohms bastante estable.

bueno, se que uds saben , asi que no les hablare de potencia y errores y demas.

lo que me gusto es que cambia como es logico esa resistencia si la llave es de 10 amper o de 16 amper o de 20 mper .
lo malo es que no tengoforma de calibrarla a lo que uno quisiera (10 ) asique hay que bancarse el valor que traen , solo descubrirlo con una primer medicion.

yo ya tengo mi shunt que es una llave termomagnetica china de C16 amper que dice en un costado :

mV / 7,8 = amper 

quede chocho, solo ando con esa termica cuando la necesito y listo .
obvio que probe con varios valores de corriente , pero se deduce que es estable y lineal .

ya se que es mejor 10 mohms , asi si uno lee 86mV es 8,6 amper .....pero ...que se le va a hacer, no se me ocurre como hacer para modificar eso.
tenia un asquito de cable enrollado en un tubito con lso extremso soldados cada lado con 2 cables (uno para cerrar el circuito y otro para el voltimetro) , pero esto de una termica , asi , solita, con lso bornes que vienen justo , es bien robusta y compacta.
lo unico que hay que poner en marcha una neurona para hacer la cuenta.

un saludo


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 3, 2011)

Podes poner un AO con ganancia variable (ajustable ) y obtener el valor de tension que quieras para leerlo de alguna manera, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2011)

Yo no estaría tan seguro de que la resistencia se comporte en forma lineal, cosa que en definitiva no es demasiado importante si vas a efectuar una medición relativamente "Rápida".

La forma de hacer un puente eficaz sobre la resistencia sería mediante un conmutador de cuchilla, que posee baja resistencia propia y de contacto. 





Ahora yo pregunto, si es una herramienta que vas a emplear con frecuencia, ¿ Por que no te vas a *Casa Astri*, te compras un pedazo de alambre específico para hacer resistencias y te armas algo decente ?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 4, 2011)

ufa........se ve que en gustos las cosas siempre son asi :
cada quien tiene el suyo.

mira fogonazo, me hice resistencias y en casa astri compre (la que esta en av. cordoba) y cuando andas con herramientas, cable y mil porquerias en el bolso sabes lo que pasa .
una resistencia de alambre sobre un tubito de ceramica, o no , ya que no se calienta (la potencia es minima por los valores usados) .
en fin.
en el bolso o la valija siempre terminaba mal.

el alambre suelto, la base rajada.

o en una cajita con lso cables que salen enredandose....... en fin, si ves un dia mi bolso tendras por dias pesadillas , y si tropezas y caes en el .........chau fogonazo.

la termica es una maza.
a mi me encanto.

y si tiene linealidad, a lo mucho con el tiempo uno la verifica con una medicion y listo, cambiara un poco y cambiare el numerito que esta escrito en su cuerpo, en vez de 7,8 sera 7,2 .

7,8 mohm por 12 amper .= 93 mV >>> 1,1 w 

se que varia la cosa (R) con la temp. por eso me tire a esos valores de R.


y lo de usar un OP o el circuito que sea, .........de nuevo veo que tenemso diferencias de conceptos, para hacer un circuito debo alimentarlo >>> fuente + no solo conectarme en serie con el cable a medir sino que ademas con el otro polo para conseguir alimentacion y prestar atencion a las polaridades y ...........

para eso mido la R. propia de la llave y le agrego la R necesaria para llevarla a un valor decimal .
por ejemplo si me dio 7,8 mohms le agrego en forma externa los 2,2 miliohms que faltan y listo.
que mas ??? 

si, podria hcer esos 10 mohms y ponerlso en una cajita y sellarlo, robustito, pero me salen 2 cables, como ya bien explico eduardo 4 cables .
pues que la bornerita de la llave me parece muy practica.

y si la pierdo , se rompe o lo que sea.
*YA SE QUE* una llave de esas es lo que es y tiene lo que tiene .
me gusto *eso.*
la posibiliad de esa pieza y lo que uno descubre que tiene /permite.

yo feliz  con mi termica la cual tiene escrito un numerito que si no sos parte de este foro y leiste aqui , no sabras que esa termica te permite medir corriente .
sin op, sin antenitas ni integrados, sin adicionales , solo haciendo una cuentita.
y midiendo su caida de V.


a mi me encanta descubrir lo basico, lo sencillo.
ya se que puedo hacer un monton de cosas con un plaqueton lleno de cis.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 4, 2011)

Si es para uso portatil en eso tenes razon, igual como reza el dicho "cada uno tiene  su forma de matar pulgas", chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## fernandob (Ene 4, 2011)

matarlas ?? ................si hacen cosquillitas !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2011)

. . . Y a mi me daba verguenza utilizar las llaves termomagnéticas de ca para dc (sabiendo que existen las específicas para ello)

Saludos !


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 4, 2011)

Hola:

Buen dato aquel, para ahorrarse el shunt.

Por lo general los shunts reales especifican la corriente a la cual entregan los 50 o 60 milivolts. Esa tensión generalmente va directa a un amperímetro analógo:




Pero volviendo al tema, podrías agregar una resistencia en paralelo para ajustar  la escala a 10mV (en tu caso). Pues depende de la calidad del interruptor el valor de la resistencia entre los contactos.

Por ejemplo, ya comprobé un interruptor que tengo que me da una Requivalente=12,3mΩ.
Eso significa que es aproximadamente como tener un shunt 5A/60mV.

Gracias por el dato.


----------



## SURbyte (Dic 7, 2012)

Sugería lo del AO pero ya lo sugirieron.


----------

